# Roman Photography?



## danalec99 (Jun 18, 2007)

I thought this article might be of interest to the team here.

btw, I found it via the StumbleUpon site.


----------



## terri (Jun 18, 2007)

Ha!    The creativity of people never ceases to amaze me..... :thumbup:

Fun reading.    Thanks for the link, Dan!


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 18, 2007)

There is an arboretum near me that sells kits in their gift shop to make small photograms with that method, while out hiking.


----------

